# FourWord: Grand-Am & American Sportscar Racing Going Forward



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I just posted a new op/ed column to our front page. Basically it covers where GRAND-AM/ALMS should go moving forward. There's a good piece today on AutoExtremist on this topic and there was another interesting interview with Joest's Ralf Juttner on SPEED earlier in the week. Both are linked in my story. Let me know what you think.

http://fourtitude.com/features/Columns_15/fourword-grand-am-and-american-sportscar-going-forward/
Thanks to Arin Ahnell of APR for the awesome cover art, and also to GMG and AudiStyle Racing for the support materials.


----------



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

ALMS and Grand-Am merging while being great for fans, teams, drivers and sponsors. It will be really hard to find the right formula. We already know that LMP2 and Daytona Prototypes will form a single class balancing the performances of the two types of cars. LMPC will be dropped as well.

But the problem is GT. GTE will be kept as it is now. So the big question mark, what about the Rolex Series classes, GT and GTX (new for 2013)? What about the R8 GRAND-AM? It will be disastrous for a team like APR or any other Audi customer team to be told sorry your car is no more legal.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As I understand it, it's relatively easy to convert an R8 GRAND-AM to GT3 spec.


----------

